# Marriage: It's Only Going to Get Worse



## severine (Feb 6, 2008)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/23014798/





> Your marriage is going to get worse, study says
> Couples irritate each other more as they age, but that means they're close
> Paul Burns / Getty Images stock
> 
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds great, can hardly wait...

FYI, I at least opened and read _some_ of this article..


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, I mostly skim longer articles.


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2008)

Great.


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2008)

You know, it's not like I came up with this.  I was sitting in the car with the kids sleeping and they were talking about this study on CCC.  So I had to look it up and share it with all of you, of course!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2008)

On the flip side, the more you argue with your spouse, the more chances for "make-up sex"


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't buy into this article.  I prefer to follow a quote I read on the train this morning:

"... a true companion halves the misery and doubles the joys."

- Everett Ruess


----------



## Marc (Feb 6, 2008)

All I saw at that link was "blah, blah, blah, don't get married, blah, blah, blah"


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 6, 2008)

Curious. Mine's only gotten better.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> On the flip side, the more you argue with your spouse, the more chances for "make-up sex"



I think I'm going to go home and get in a fight. :razz:


----------



## jack97 (Feb 6, 2008)

mlctvt said:


> I think I'm going to go home and get in a fight. :razz:



I tried that and ended up sleep downstairs with the dogs......hmm  I've been getting along great with the canine crowd.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats a generalized piece of poppycock research !!

 Relationships that  thrive are based on "understanding " each partners communication style ( Look up Communications styles / style bias etc) and more IMPORTANTLY  flexing to meet one's partners style on occasion THRIVE 

 I 've been married to the  greatest woman for 43  yrs since we were 20/ 22  yrs old  reaapectively .  She looks fabulous and is even better as an intellectual and  interesting companion  who is alive and vvital . 

Every day for me is THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE because of her  --Point is  Don't fall for alot of Pop psychology bantered about in the media 

We Work at UNDERSTANDING each others style 'complement" each others  strength and weaknesses


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> On the flip side, the more you argue with your spouse, the more chances for "make-up sex"


Um, yeah.  That's not a guarantee.



Marc said:


> All I saw at that link was "blah, blah, blah, don't get married, blah, blah, blah"


I don't think you need to worry about that.



Warp Daddy said:


> Relationships that  thrive are based on "understanding " each partners communication style ( Look up Communications styles / style bias etc) and more IMPORTANTLY  flexing to meet one's partners style on occasion THRIVE
> ...
> We Work at UNDERSTANDING each others style 'complement" each others  strength and weaknesses


Hey, I didn't write it.  Just thought it was interesting.

Brian and I have been together for 12.5 years, married for nearly 7 of those years.  That's small time in the grand scheme, but many marriages don't last even that long these days.  (Heck, my closest friend is going through a divorce right now with 2 kids the same age as ours but she's 4 years younger than we are and they were married for only 5 years.)  I'd like to think I don't complain more than I did when we met, but it's hard to say.  I was 17 then, I'm 30 now.  I think things just change as you get older regardless.  But you do have to learn to work with each other or it won't last.  Or worse yet, it will be like hell on earth (which is what my parents' marriage has been reduced to after 31 years and a long-time affair my father had while I was growing up - being in their home is tense as there's constant yelling and name-calling - but that's another subject).


----------



## Marc (Feb 6, 2008)

severine said:


> I don't think you need to worry about that.



You don't know how much I wish that were true.


----------



## Paul (Feb 6, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I don't buy into this article.  I prefer to follow a quote I read on the train this morning:
> 
> "... a true companion halves the misery and doubles the joys."
> 
> - Everett Ruess





MRGisevil said:


> Curious. Mine's only gotten better.



Ahhhh... Youthful idealism. Good luck, kids!

SRSLY, we fight like cats and dogs, but it does make things interesting. I can't imagine being stuck with someone who was in complete agreement with me all the time. I may live in CT, but I sure as Hell ain't gonna live in Stepford.

EDIT: Yay, in honor of this thread, I'm finally changing my avatar.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2008)

Most articles and studies are nothing more than a load of crap that just generate income for the author.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 6, 2008)

*Hey at least it's snowing again.

relevance: when the going gets tough, change the subject
*


----------



## dmc (Feb 6, 2008)

Eat - drink and re-marry...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thats a generalized piece of poppycock research !!
> 
> Relationships that  thrive are based on "understanding " each partners communication style ( Look up Communications styles / style bias etc) and more IMPORTANTLY  flexing to meet one's partners style on occasion THRIVE
> 
> ...




I think I need to hire you as both my financial advisor for retirement and my relationship counselor :lol:

well...perhaps not relationship, that goes very well for me.  Guess I'm just sayin' that I greatly admire your perspective on these areas of life.


----------



## dmc (Feb 6, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I 've been married to the  greatest woman for 43  yrs since we were 20/ 22  yrs old  reaapectively



thats young..  I had some good times in my mid-20's...   the kind of times you can't have with a wife..  


43 years... AWESOME!!!  I've been engaged for the last 9....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2008)

dmc said:


> thats young..  I had some good times in my mid-20's...   the kind of times you can't have with a wife..



High five my man

love my girl....but sometimes miss those days :lol:


----------



## dmc (Feb 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> High five my man
> 
> love my girl....but sometimes miss those days :lol:



Of course much of that time was spent following the Grateful Dead...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2008)

dmc said:


> Of course much of that time was spent following the Grateful Dead...




here ya' though I'm sure I'd be jealous


I caught the tail end.  First show in 89' last in 95'.  Got to see the old man sing a solid 30 times.  My mid 20's were more the phish era, which I got sour of rather quick.  But the women were nice all the same :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> EDIT: Yay, in honor of this thread, I'm finally changing my avatar.


I feel privileged.


----------



## extreme_me (Feb 7, 2008)

oh great! this will help.
but I'm still single.

_______________________________________
*the way you think.......it's just the way you are *
I want downhill skiing than alpine skiing.


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> here ya' though I'm sure I'd be jealous
> 
> 
> I caught the tail end.  First show in 89' last in 95'.  Got to see the old man sing a solid 30 times.  My mid 20's were more the phish era, which I got sour of rather quick.  But the women were nice all the same :lol:



Phish chicks?  You mean like the ones that drop acid, never shower, don't use deodorant, smell like BO and granola and don't shave anywhere?

I think I'll pass on that...


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> Phish chicks?  You mean like the ones that drop acid, never shower, don't use deodorant, smell like BO and granola and don't shave anywhere?
> 
> I think I'll pass on that...


Maybe if you're also dropping acid, never showering, not using deodorant, smell like BO and granola and don't shave anywhere, it doesn't make a difference?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> Phish chicks?  You mean like the ones that drop acid, never shower, don't use deodorant, smell like BO and granola and don't shave anywhere?
> 
> I think I'll pass on that...







severine said:


> Maybe if you're also dropping acid, never showering, not using deodorant, smell like BO and granola and don't shave anywhere, it doesn't make a difference?




:lol:  As much as my screen name migh imply......no, not that guy with those kinda girls.


well,......maybe a couple :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> Phish chicks?  You mean like the ones that drop acid, never shower, don't use deodorant, smell like BO and granola and don't shave anywhere?
> 
> I think I'll pass on that...



Thanks Marc for that visual!  If the pending headcold/stomach flu that I'm trying to fight off right now doesn't clean out my system, your post will take care of that  uke:


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> Phish chicks?  You mean like the ones that drop acid, never shower, don't use deodorant, smell like BO and granola and don't shave anywhere?
> 
> I think I'll pass on that...



Those chicks are really freaky in bed, though. Just have to make sure you're on mind-altering substances as well.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ahhhh... Youthful idealism. Good luck, kids!
> 
> SRSLY, we fight like cats and dogs, but it does make things interesting. I can't imagine being stuck with someone who was in complete agreement with me all the time. I may live in CT, but I sure as Hell ain't gonna live in Stepford.
> 
> EDIT: Yay, in honor of this thread, I'm finally changing my avatar.



I said "halves the misery."  ;-)  We def. throw-down at times.  But they arguments are usually quick and we try not to walk away angry.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 7, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Curious. Mine's only gotten better.





Warp Daddy said:


> Thats a generalized piece of poppycock research !!
> 
> Relationships that  thrive are based on "understanding " each partners communication style ( Look up Communications styles / style bias etc) and more IMPORTANTLY  flexing to meet one's partners style on occasion THRIVE
> 
> ...




I'm guessing that these guys' wives know their log-in names....







Either that, or get me some of whatever they're smoking!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I'm guessing that these guys' wives know their log-in names....



Yeah, MRGisevil's wife is a total bitch too.  I hope she doesn't read this forum...


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, MRGisevil's wife is a total bitch too.  I hope she doesn't read this forum...



1) She does live in MA let's remember.

2) That would be hawt.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I think I need to hire you as both my financial advisor for retirement and my relationship counselor :lol:
> 
> well...perhaps not relationship, that goes very well for me.  Guess I'm just sayin' that I greatly admire your perspective on these areas of life.



 Well thank you VURRRY Much  Shucks i'm just  a simple ole country boy  that got hisself some edja Ka shun  and thunk that  might use it a bit  

Seriously it ain't rocket science just a plan and some discipline   -- thanks again for teh nice remark i appreciate it 

HAVE FUN !!!

Daddy


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> thats young..  I had some good times in my mid-20's...   the kind of times you can't have with a wife..
> 
> 
> 43 years... AWESOME!!!  I've been engaged for the last 9....





Ah My man teh AMBASSADOR from HUNTAH 

U R right it was young BUT gotta tell ya man  I PLAYED in TRAVELIN Band  right thru college !  Met Lots of fine ladies    . I KNOW that U Know  all bout this  scene   

damn guitar was good 4 sumthin


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I'm guessing that these guys' wives know their log-in names....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Answers :  1. NOPE has no clue that i'm even on AZ  at all
2. Don't smoke 


NEXT QUESTION ????


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I knew there was a reason why she ( wife ) had to go ... I have been single ( divorced ) 10 years now and even having a gf is too much trouble for me now.



everyone meet Harry Palm.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Feb 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Answers :  1. NOPE has no clue that i'm even on AZ  at all
> 2. Don't smoke
> 
> 
> NEXT QUESTION ????





She has "no clue" you're on AZ???

It's not healthy for a marriage to keep secrets from one another....I'm starting to not believe your glowing assessment of your relationship.
:wink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2008)

There are NO secrets  cbmp   its a matter of speech

--  And frankly the proof of any relationship is the quality and depth of concern one demonstrates for their partner and continuance over time not other peoples opinions . 

Hopefully perhaps YOU can experience that joy someday 

Have a Nice DaY


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2008)

That's going to be a problem for me, since I have a few things that I will take to the grave with me, short of a heavy dose of sodium pentathol.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah but Mark you can't take the damn Goats with ya pardner


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> That's going to be a problem for me, since I have a few things that I will take to the grave with me, short of a heavy dose of sodium pentathol.



My DEA number could arrange that


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> My DEA number could arrange that



Ha!  Thanks doc, but I still got a whole bunch of that nitrious oxide you sent me last month.  Good stuff by the way :dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Ha!  Thanks doc, but I still got a whole bunch of that nitrious oxide you sent me last month.  Good stuff by the way :dunce:



Ya, the only problem with the nitrous is it wears off about a minute after you turn it off   Atleast with the half life of the sodium pentathol, you'll be in "lala land" for a few hours!


----------

